# 1939 Ford 9n/ Ferguson/ tractor/horizontal grill ??????????



## Ron Graham (Aug 15, 2018)

trying to find out more info about this tractor ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum! The tractor serial is on the left side engine block and can be researched online in several places.

What is your goal with this old beauty? Just for starters, I can tell from your photos that if this indeed is a 9N someone over the years has replaced the grill with a newer Ferguson grille. The wheels and hubs have also been replaced with probably those for either an 8n Ford or a later Ferguson. Looks like you have the Sherman over/under transmission option (lever on left side of bell housing) and it gives a reasonable road gear.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a quick observation, it looks as though it has been converted to 12 volts, side mount distributor, so I'm thinking 1950 and the horizontal grill, if original to the tractor would make it a Ferguson, perhaps a TO-20.
The I.D. plate would have been attached to the top of the steering wheel suppert bracket.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Yup seems it has an alternator on the right side so most likely 12v conversion and can't tell for sure but seems spark plugs are on the left side as well. 9N would have them on the top of a flat head engine. 9N had 3 speed forward transmission, TO20 had 4 speed forward. All things apparent, more likely this is a Ferguson as pogobill said than a 9N.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It should have the Continental engine in it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

TO30? The above grill emblem looks correct. Should be a data plate dead center above the steering wheel with the serial number engraved in the top edge. Manufactured from 1951-1954.

May be TO20, data plate and serial number in same location. Manufactured 1948-1951. 

The most obvious difference between the two will be the dash itself. Take a look at the photos here, by selecting the model: http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/ferguson/ferguson-tractors.html

Fergusons had no paint color options in that era, everything was grey. But dealers started painting them red and grey once the new Ferguson colors were introduced with the MF35. Or, the red on the cast parts may be the orange primer showing through after decades of washing.

The French made a TE20 with your paint colors post 1956, and it could be one of those. 

The serial number will put you on the right path.


----------

